# Scioto, North of the Columbus Zoo



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Has anyone been fishing up there for cats recently? I have been up there a few times and have only caught one average size channel. Just wondering if anyone else is having better luck.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been catching them recently by accident while crappie fishing. Look for them around cover.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I caught a few 5lbers a couple weeks ago, I plan to go again sometime when it warms back up.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I was actually there yesterday, and ended up catching three in two and a half hours. So hopefully things will start to heat up. I guess we will see. Hey Supercanoe, were you the guy I was talking to yesterday?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't think so, I haven't fished there since sunday.


----------

